# Stomach aches and D gone!!!!!!!



## karen3480 (Apr 11, 2002)

I've been on my version of the Atkins diet I lost about 4lbs in a few days and I'm feeling so much better. I'm just eating meats,eggs,cheeses,nuts, and seeds. I do not eat any grains whatsoever and my early morning stomach aches and grumbles are gone. I dunno if it's the diet or just a break from IBS but I feel so much better. A few weeks ago the doctor gave me NuLev and I took it for a few days but I felt sorta ditsy and tired with it, so I haven't taken it again. I'm so happy


----------

